# 29 gal beginner wants cichlids



## Cinimin (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm new in the cichlid world. I'd like to have some colorful cichlids maybe even come up with one mated pair. I've read and read but can't seem to decide proper tank mates or which cichlids. Right now I'm just getting started not close to adding fish. Can anyone give me suggestions or advice on what I could start with? Any ideas, suggestions, or advice would be greatly appreciated. Tank is 30"L x 12 1/2"D x 17"H. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cinimin (Oct 18, 2016)

Also can I be given names of fish in layman's terms? Their official names at this point kind of boggle my mind. Sorry for being such a newbie.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Unfortunately with Lake Malawi cichlids a 29 is too small to have much of a tank, if that is what you wanted. Malawi cichlids do not make mated pairs, so you need a group and if healthy they will breed easily. Most fish are too troublesome in a smaller tank.

You could look at some Yellow Labs, or Saulosi, and you would need a group. Having just two or three results in fish chasing each other and hiding too much. They are more comfortable with a larger group.

If you wanted a breeding pair, you could try to get a pair of Jewel Cichlids and just keep a pair.

There are also Tanganyikan cichlids that you could keep in a 29, but they are harder to get and not that"colorful" but are interesting in many ways.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

noki said:


> If you wanted a breeding pair, you could try to get a pair of Jewel Cichlids and just keep a pair.


Plus one.


----------



## Cinimin (Oct 18, 2016)

I love the Jewel Cichlids! That was my first choice. Are there any tankmates, cichlids or not cichlids, that would be compatible with them? And if so, how many? I'm not interested in having a lot of fish, just enough to show some activity and color, if that makes sense. Once I know what fish then I can finish setting up decorations, caves, plants etc. Maybe I'm doing it backwards, but I'd like to decide on the fish, then set the tank up for them. I do have black fine sand substrate in it, heater and filter, but that's it for now. thanks so much the fast response and the suggestions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the Cichlid-forum cookie cutter tanks for 29G for options.

I'm thinking if you go with jewels, you would probably not want other fish. But we have a couple people who keep them as Members...hope they will chime in.


----------



## Cinimin (Oct 18, 2016)

Great thanks so much! What do you mean by 'cookie cutter tanks' here in the forum?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you click the Library tab at the top of the forum and then on Quick Reference, page down and you will find Cookie Cutter Setups with different tank sizes and possible recommendations of what and how many fish you could potentially stock based on members suggestions.

The one for 29G tank setup is Here


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another oddball option would be buffalohead cichlids.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

I know this was posted in the African section, but have you considered blue rams (mikrogeophagus ramirezei)? Very colorful, do well in a small tank, and get along with a variety of South American community fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cinimin said:


> I love the Jewel Cichlids! That was my first choice. Are there any tankmates, cichlids or not cichlids, that would be compatible with them? And if so, how many? I'm not interested in having a lot of fish, just enough to show some activity and color, if that makes sense. Once I know what fish then I can finish setting up decorations, caves, plants etc. Maybe I'm doing it backwards, but I'd like to decide on the fish, then set the tank up for them. I do have black fine sand substrate in it, heater and filter, but that's it for now. thanks so much the fast response and the suggestions.


If you get a breeding pair of Jewels, they should beat up/kill the other fish when breeding in a 29 gallon.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Kribensis (_Pelvicachromis pulcher_) could be an option in a 29 gal. IMO, a breeding pair would have a much better chance of co-existing with at least something in the tank as compared to a pair of jewels. Just a bout any small schooling fish would likely do OK. 
African butterfly cichlid (_Anomalochromis thomasi_, sometimes also called a dwarf jewel) would also be another option in a 29 gal. A smaller, much less aggressive cousin of the jewel cichlid.
Likely prove difficult to house any thing long term, with a breeding pair of jewels in that size of tank. IME, the few times I have placed jewels in a small tank of their own, they were scared and skittish. I think a good chance they won't do so well with out tank mates. Not saying it can't be done, but alsways greater chance of male killing female in the absence of other tank mates. I think male-female jewel are a little more compatible then many substrate spawners, but there has definitely been a few threads over the last few years, where people have had male kill female. If you go that route have a devider handy just in case.


----------



## Cinimin (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank u all so much. When I get closer to being ready for fish. I have some good ideas now.


----------



## NicKarla (Dec 5, 2016)

Granted I only have 1 jewel in my 30g tank but they cohabit with my black neon tetras quite happily, in fact it doesn't even acknowledge their existence. Could these (or other tetras, cardinals, rummy nose etc) be used as dither fish while breeding?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

NicKarla said:


> Granted I only have 1 jewel in my 30g tank but they cohabit with my black neon tetras quite happily


I don't know what size your jewel is currently, but black neon tetras are small enough to get swallowed whole. Easily. 
Jewels are usually quite efficient at eating smaller fish.
Long term, I doubt they are safe. There are always the rare exception where cichlids don't bother eating smaller fish (for what ever reason) ......but with a young growing jewel, I wouldn't bet on it.


NicKarla said:


> Could these (or other tetras, cardinals, rummy nose etc) be used as dither fish while breeding?


First of all, they have to have sufficient girth, so that they cannot be easily swallowed. Other tetras might be a possibility; cardinals, no.
With out sufficient tank mates, IMO and IME, jewels are likely to be scared and skittish. So, some kind of tank mate, whether other cichlids or schooling dithers, would be beneficial to make the jewels feel more comfortable. 
Schooling dithers need some kind of space to swim back and forth. Long term, in 29 or 30 gallons, it's likely going to be difficult for any schooling dither to stay out of the way of breeding jewels.


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Second the suggestion for West Africans! I have kept Steatocranus tinanti (slim buffalo head cichlid) and Anomalochromis thomasii (African butterfly cichlid) and they're really interesting. They're both fairly easy to breed, but imo the buffalo heads have more character.


----------



## NicKarla (Dec 5, 2016)

BC in SK said:


> NicKarla said:
> 
> 
> > Granted I only have 1 jewel in my 30g tank but they cohabit with my black neon tetras quite happily
> ...


Would a couple Dwarf gouramis work with breeding pair of Jewels?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Breeding Jewels will beat up any fish that is in their territory. In a smaller tank, you pretty much just end up with a pair. If you want more of a community tank, then you do not want a breeding pair of Jewels.


----------



## NicKarla (Dec 5, 2016)

Sure, I can appreciate that. Thanks for your input.


----------



## CN Buntbarsch (Dec 16, 2016)

Here are a pair of butterflies in my office tank 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 087549673/
(yes poor quality phone vid, and tank had an algae issue...)

and a marital tiff between some Kribensis
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 087549673/
(yes, the glass is scratched...)

Both species are entertaining. I've also had Tanganyikan shell dwellers and various rams. All of those would be fine in a 29 gal. Lots of hiding places are key. Overstocking can reduce aggression, but make sure it's accompanied by over-filtration.

B


----------

